# Cleaning up my Brother's Kit



## deltaplex (Jul 18, 2022)

No need to get into the entire tale on this, so I'll summarize: My brother is a Pro now located in NC. He was in a car accident right before he was supposed to help open a new spot as the Exec, and ended up having that subsequently fall through. I had (still have, TBH) a large group of vintage J-knives and I offered to let him pick what he wanted as a "get well and congratulations" gift when he was through most of the rehab and able to handle a full load again in the kitchen. Because of many reasons, mostly that I wanted to be putting out more consistent work before I sent things over, we're well past all of that and he's moving around and working just fine. So I've got a group of knives to still refurb and get to him, but he dropped off his "mostly for home and occasionally at work" kit for me to clean up, and boy did they need to be cleaned up. I'll post the progress in here as most of these have to be ready in a week so my folks can take them with on their way back to NC.


----------



## deltaplex (Jul 18, 2022)

First off is a zKramer 52100 petty:











This one was relatively straightforward: just buffing up the brass pins and ferrule, trying (and failing) to get the tip bent back to straight, putting in a new tip, a light thinning, sharpening, and then sanding 400->1000 for a finish.


----------



## ethompson (Jul 18, 2022)

That petty looks awesome. I’ve got the 10” chef from that series and abused it daily for years - my gateway drug. Steel is tough and easy to sharpen and if you keep them thin behind the edge very functional. Look at that taper!


----------



## deltaplex (Jul 18, 2022)

Next up is that Shun Nakiri you can see on the table. I grabbed that one from him, (or my dad really, since my brother wanted to toss it) in the fall and I don't have any true before pics for it. It had an ~2mm deep chip out of the middle of the edge and some bending on either side of that chip, probably from chopping into a bone and twisting it. So I breadknifed/reprofiled it to get out the damage and to knock most of the belly off, thinned it, sharpened it, sanded it, and rounded the spine.


----------



## deltaplex (Jul 18, 2022)

ethompson said:


> That petty looks awesome. I’ve got the 10” chef from that series and abused it daily for years - my gateway drug. Steel is tough and easy to sharpen and if you keep them thin behind the edge very functional. Look at that taper!


I've got an 8" chef's that's near next in the order, it needs some time on the belts to thin it as much as I would like and it's behind at least the one Shun chef's that's already in progress. Here's the lineup that he sent with my folks, and I think I can add at least one or two more completed by next Tuesday:

Top-Bottom: Shun Premier 10" chef, Shun classic 10" chef, S. Tanaka Ginsan 240 from K&S, Kikuichi 240 G&S?, 8" zKramer, 5" zKramer


----------



## WilliamDallas (Jul 23, 2022)

Great job. Shuns we’re my first dive into a decent knife. Still has a place in my kitchen.


----------

